# 2010 Clutch Problem...again



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

I have replaced the clutch, pressure plate, throw out bearing, and pilot bearing. I found a dealer, after calling 5, that would let me measure the JD227 pressure plate tool and made my own. I adjusted all of the pressure plate fingers to +/- .002" of each other and the tool. With all of this, I still can't get the clutch to release all the way. I can force the transmission into 1st with some finesse, but non of the other gears will go with out shutting off the engine first. I have checked the range and speed shifters for proper adjustment. When mating the tractor back together after being split for the clutch (twice) the tractor slides together like it was on a rail. No having to pull it in (I know your not supposed to), no shoving, just a little jockeying around with the jacks and a small push. After all of that...ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You checked and found no binding of the input shaft and the pilot bearing/bushing? 

This is just pure speculation on my part, maybe the new parts (clutch disk & pressure plate) are just not worn in yet. I would try starting the tractor with the shifter already in gear and the clutch pedal already fully depressed. Try running it like this for a few minutes with the rpms turned up. IF all of the clutch parts are assembled correctly, this may just burnish up the disk to the pressure plate and free things up. Again, this is just a speculative guess since everything else has failed. Be sure to do this procedure in a safe area (open field) so you don't run over something if the tractor lurches forward. 

Almost sounds as if the clutch is sticking to the flywheel/pressure plate. You DID verify the clutch disk was installed facing the right way? This is about all I can think of.


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *You checked and found no binding of the input shaft and the pilot bearing/bushing?
> 
> This is just pure speculation on my part, maybe the new parts (clutch disk & pressure plate) are just not worn in yet. I would try starting the tractor with the shifter already in gear and the clutch pedal already fully depressed. Try running it like this for a few minutes with the rpms turned up. IF all of the clutch parts are assembled correctly, this may just burnish up the disk to the pressure plate and free things up. Again, this is just a speculative guess since everything else has failed. Be sure to do this procedure in a safe area (open field) so you don't run over something if the tractor lurches forward.
> ...


Great information! I'll try the run in thing before I split the tractor again. Your are right, that is exactly what it acts like (clutch stuck to pressure plate/flywheel) I checked the clutch disc through the adjustment hole. When the disk came back to me it had labels on it from the manufacturer (plate side/flywheel side) and the clutch went on the same way it came off, with the long stem of the clutch plate spline on the flywheel side. I'll give you suggestion a try. Thanks


----------



## jaheine.1 (Jul 11, 2008)

I don,t remember does flywheel have a lip on making pressure plate setting inside of lip.If so maybe it is binding.Just a thought.


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

:tractorsm 
IT"S RUNNING! I had the split the tractor again and removed and installed the pressure plate several times. I readjusted the fingers on the pressure plate each time I put the plate on until it stayed the same every time.

I have never had to put a clutch and pressure plate on like that before. I'm out bush hogging tomorrow.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations!!

Did you ever figure out what was causing the problem?

Andy


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

I never really figured it out, except the pressure plate height was never the same when I rechecked it. That is when I decided to "exercise" the pressure plate springs by tightening and loosening the plate until I got consistent measurements. It still grinds a little, but it's 47 years old and the synchs may be getting a little tired. But the clutch is working.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Thats a good idea to move it in and out on the shaft to make sure it slides well. It looks like on your avatar you may need this tractor for some snow plowing too. Its always good to know some of this old iron is out earning its keep.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad to hear you got things to work. Have you tried to see if the clutch disengages the pto properly. This was the next item I way going to suggest checking. I believe your 2010 has a 2 stage clutch.


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

The 2010 has an independent PTO clutch behind the differential housing. It's engaged with a hand lever and is driven off the main drive drive spline, which is splined directly to the pressure plate. It's always worked great. I think the problem was in that pressure plate and getting the spring tensions to stabilize.

Thanks for all the advise and checking in to see how things were going.


----------



## wacoplowboy (May 18, 2012)

*Need measurements for JD227 guage*

I have a 2010 with the same problems and need the same guage. Can you send me the measurements so I can build one to fix my tractor


----------



## Kevin B (Feb 11, 2008)

wacoplowboy said:


> I have a 2010 with the same problems and need the same guage. Can you send me the measurements so I can build one to fix my tractor


Check your personal messages. I'll get back to you.


----------

